# Hey Everyone!



## sereagoso (Mar 8, 2011)

I have lurked here for awhile and finally decided to register and start posting ! 

  	My name is Sarah, I'm 22 and a full time college student. Looking forward to share my makeup obsession with people who understand!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

have fun chatting with us Sarah!


----------



## Soul Unique (Mar 24, 2011)

Sarah
  	Don't be a stranger - enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

